# Look 585 or Ridley Damocles



## Raven XTR (Feb 5, 2006)

I need help in deciding between the Look 585 or Ridley Damocles - I've reviewed all the posts about the Look, but haven't seen anything about the Ridley - all thoughts/comments are welcome! Thanks


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

I know Ligero, who posts on this board, races on one; you might PM him.

You can also find him on the Weight Weenies board under the name Bikemessenger. In fact, he recently posted a picture of his bike there so if you do a search of his recent posts you will be able to see it.

However, IMO, the only way a bike could be considered better than the 585 would be on personal preferences alone.

Good luck,
Jerry


----------



## Raven XTR (Feb 5, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks dude! I'm going nuts trying to decide between the two; I'm leaning towards the LOOK myself; their seems to be too many positive reviews to think otherwise - I'll drop Ligero a post - thanks again.



jerman said:


> I know Ligero, who posts on this board, races on one; you might PM him.
> 
> You can also find him on the Weight Weenies board under the name Bikemessenger. In fact, he recently posted a picture of his bike there so if you do a search of his recent posts you will be able to see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

He's a big time wheel builder and pretty busy, so you might reach him through his wheel building business contact. His info is on all of his posts, you can do a search.

I got a 555 in July and I am very impressed with it; it is smooth, relatively light, finely finished, and transfers power well but is comfortable enough to ride all day long. Pity my knee and hip breaks down before I get tired or uncomfortable. I am not sure you can get a better bike than that unless, again, personal needs and prefernces like color, etc. are involved. My $.02 anyway.
Good luck.
Jerry


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

CyclingNews.com reviewed the Ridley Damocles and recently had a piece on Thor Hushovd's Look 585. They're both pro-level bikes that will likely perform far beyond your needs. I'd go with the one that most sets your heart a flutter (I have Thor's bike!).


----------



## Archiee Dogg (Jul 17, 2006)

I own a Damocles and have to tell you this is the best bike I ever ridden. It's stiff, light, and just a speed demon. The frame looks a bit beefy-er than the Look frame. I guess that is comforting for a heavier rider (190lbs). I recently ordered the Look 585 and should get it next week. I heard many good things about the Look as well, but my heart still beats fast when I stare at the Damocles.


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

Go for the Look it is a much nicer riding bike and they don't break.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Look 585*

Have you ridden both? I have never seen a bad comment, yet about the 585. One ride and you will have set the benchmark to beat IMHO. I compared the Look 585 to: Orbea Orca, Specialized Roubaix S-Works and Cannondale Six13 while all of them are good bikes the 585 offered the complete package and I knew it was the one.

Check out Cyclesuperstore, I think you can pick up a 585 frame for around $1,900.00 plus shipping which would be a great bargain, however I don't know how their shipping and customer service is????


----------



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

*That's 1,800 euros*

That's going to be expensive if you buy with U.S. dollars. If there is any consolation, wrenchscience.com just got the 595's and have discounted the 585 by 15%, plus the gear packages have been discounted as well.

Check them out. You may get a good price.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know the Ridley, so can't comment. I bought my 585 this spring, have about 1500 mi on it and am awed every time I ride it. I know everyone has different styles and needs, but this bike fits and feels so good, I just want to be on it all the time. I'm doing a lot of climbing here in Colo, and these things are built for long hard climbs, and they just blaze on the descents. I bought it through WS, got what I believe was a great price, and thoroughly enjoyed the process of working with them. If you end up going Look, I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Archiee Dogg (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I now own both. Today was my first ride on the LOOK 585. It's awesome....but it's not my Damocles. The Damocles just has the pick up that you want from a sprinters bike. The LOOK is a very nice ride, I just think the response and quickness of the Damocles was unmatched.
Anyone out there actually ride both bikes? Not just one, both bikes? I'd like to hear your opinion as well.....


----------

